# I'm daddy's favourite girl!



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm daddy's little girl and love cuddlin wif him so much! Weekends are da best cause he's at home all day and has da time for me!

His lap is so comfwy and I luv stickin ma nose in his belly!!!










Yours Ullana :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Precious!:wub: Our Lily is a Daddy's girl, too!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Love you Ullana! Daddies like little girls too! 
I love that "side-ways" look Alexa---saying "please just leave me in peace."
kisses!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh my goodness - what a sweet picture! Madison is the same with her Daddy....she snuggles and looks up to his face with this look that says, "you are my hero."

Love it!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

AWWWWH pwincess ullana... gotta love her :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She is so gorgeous  all snuggled up. :wub:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

What a sleeping beauty:wub: She is beautiful:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Ullana - you are anybody's girl looking like that. Who could resist. :wub::wub: But lucky daddy must have gotten special attention yesterday. :chili:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

she's so sweet!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

aprilb said:


> Precious!:wub: Our Lily is a Daddy's girl, too!:HistericalSmiley:


Thanks so much, April! It seems that our girls are so in love with their daddies, :HistericalSmiley:!



edelweiss said:


> Love you Ullana! Daddies like little girls too!
> I love that "side-ways" look Alexa---saying "please just leave me in peace."
> kisses!


Sandi, many thanks! She's so funny with her special 'side-ways' look. If I come closer, she always gives me those! Her eyes are wide open and you can see the white over her brown eyes, Lol!



Madison's Mom said:


> Oh my goodness - what a sweet picture! Madison is the same with her Daddy....she snuggles and looks up to his face with this look that says, "you are my hero."
> 
> Love it!


Oh Glenda, they're so funny! I think they really adore their daddies, absolutely! 



Katkoota said:


> AWWWWH pwincess ullana... gotta love her :wub:


Many thanks, Kat! The lil princess and her daddy, that's an own story, ... Lol! 


silverhaven said:


> She is so gorgeous  all snuggled up. :wub:


Maureen, thank you! She's a real snuggle bug!!!



mary-anderson said:


> What a sleeping beauty:wub: She is beautiful:wub:


Mary, thank you, too! 



Snowbody said:


> Ullana - you are anybody's girl looking like that. Who could resist. :wub::wub: But lucky daddy must have gotten special attention yesterday. :chili:


Sue, thank you! Daddy also got a sweet card from his girl especially for father's day! 



Maglily said:


> she's so sweet!


Brenda, thank you!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Awwww how can you not love Ullana - she is everyone's little girl. Sooo sweet


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh my goodness, so cute!!:wub:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

What a cutie! Ullana is definitely stole my heart with that sweet look on her face! Daddy is a lucky man.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Johita said:


> Awwww how can you not love Ullana - she is everyone's little girl. Sooo sweet


Awwwww, thanks for your lovely compliment, Edith!



mfa said:


> oh my goodness, so cute!!:wub:


Florence, thanks so much!



Bibu said:


> What a cutie! Ullana is definitely stole my heart with that sweet look on her face! Daddy is a lucky man.


Many thanks, dear Cory! Oh yes, daddy also loves this happy moments! :hugging:


----------

